# ID Please!!



## maynardwix (Oct 29, 2007)

I actually have two ID's needed. First one is a cichlid I have. I want to say I have found the profile on this fish before, but didn't save it and can no longer remember what it is. If anyone can give me an idea it would be apreciated.










The second one is not my fish, but I am looking for an ID for it, The picture is very bad quality, but if someone can give me a close guess it would help.










:dancing: Thanks for looking!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

1. Melanochromis joanjohnsonae
2. albino M. auratus.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Agree


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I think the first looks like Labidochromis textilis.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=744


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

L. textilis and Joanjohnsonae look very similar..

Textilis stay this color, but Joanjohnsonae males get a blue cast to them....
Seeing the signs of blue in the photo, I lean towards the Joanjohnsonae.

Also, there is another nickname for this fish that I just can't think of. It's a name that's commonly used by LFS's and their wholesalers. I think it starts with an E and has an X in it.... 
Can anyone think of it?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

walleye said:


> I think the first looks like Labidochromis textilis.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=744


The fish pictured in the profile for "L. textilis" are M. joanjohnsonae. The CF profiles do not have pictures for L. textilis.



Fish_Dude said:


> Also, there is another nickname for this fish that I just can't think of. It's a name that's commonly used by LFS's and their wholesalers. I think it starts with an E and has an X in it....


"Exasperatus". Before M. joanjohnsonae it was known as 'M. exasperatus'.


----------

